# Bonedelier - Bones Chandelier



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Thought I'd share how I made my "bonedelier". This will go in the serial killer section of my haunt...with all the body parts and such.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the name:jol: Also like how you used the hands to serve as candle holders.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great idea! It casts a perfect, eerie light that will work well in your haunt!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

This is awesome. Love your tutorials!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Like, like, like


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Love this! Thank you so much for your awesome tutorials!


----------

